# Just set up a tank with harlequin rasboras-



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

and I really like this fish! 

Got a set of five from petco because they were on sale(99 cents a piece down from 3.50) and needed a small hardy fish for my new planted tank. They were a little skittish at first, but now that they've acclimated they have become quite the interesting buy- They always flock to the side of the tank that is being watched and they are almost always in a tight group swimming around the few Egeria Densa I planted. 

Anyone have a lot of experience with these? How big can I expect them to get in a 10 gal? Also, any ideas of potential tank mates? If these egeria do well in my experimental substrate I'm going to plant many, many other plants and use a DIY Co2 system.


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

These are one of my favorite fish, and I am looking at a school of 60 right now. You could have 15 in your tank. As for size, only three things will hold them back---a bad filter and not doing water changes and no plants to keep them calm. They will live up to 11 years.

Tank mates in a ten gallon, Corydoras (6), Ottos (2), Neon Tetras (8). In a ten gallon, with this many fish, you will not need CO2, but you will need a stream of air bubbles at night, from an air pump to keep the fish from suffocating.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just picked up 10 Cardinal Tetras for $1.00 each at PETCO They have these sales periodicallly but don't announce them. I have had some experience with your fish. In their original home their water is soft and acid. If the fish are happy they should have a bright copper color to them. If their color is a little dull then they need a partial water change, they don't like dirty water. They are shy and like a few plants around them. Add three Corys and your tank should be nearly complete.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any details on your experimental substrate? You'll get a good result from that plant, it'll grow anywhere. You can even float it.


----------

